# can see a hair in my baby's eye...



## caro103

hi ladies, as the title says I can see a fine hair in my son's eye :S, it doesn't seem to be bothering him though, would you just leave it and hope it works its way out? 

any other ideas? xx


----------



## tootyfruity

yeah i would, it'll come out on its own!!! xx


----------



## lovealittle1

Yep this happened to my LO before and it eventually came out


----------



## tristansmum

i often see fluff on tristan's eye. tried to get it once and he got so upset. so now i just leave it as he doesn't seem to care. lol


----------



## caro103

bizarre they don't mind isn't it! runs right across his iris and pupil it'd be so uncomfortable if it was my eye! ah well, fx'ed it comes out soon! x


----------



## moomoo

It should come out, but when DD had something similar I was told to squirt breastmilk in her eye as it's sterile and antibiotic too x


----------



## kmac625

Clara regularly gets stuff in her eyes and it never seems to bother her so I just leave it as she hates if I try to get it out.


----------



## Kalah

This happens to my LO sometimes too, she doesn't seem to notice so I just leave it be and when I check again later it's always gone. I have no idea where it goes though... 

On a side note, yesterday I made spicy pasta (she loves spicy food) and halfway through eating it she rubbed her eye with her sauce covered fist and poor baby started crying from spicy eye =( 
Spicy eye doesn't work it's way out on it's own :nope:


----------



## Kalah

moomoo said:


> It should come out, but when DD had something similar I was told to squirt breastmilk in her eye as it's sterile and antibiotic too x

That just gave me the most hilarious mental image of a boob being squeezed in baby's eye :rofl:


----------



## lovealittle1

Kalah said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> It should come out, but when DD had something similar I was told to squirt breastmilk in her eye as it's sterile and antibiotic too x
> 
> That just gave me the most hilarious mental image of a boob being squeezed in baby's eye :rofl:Click to expand...

I did this when LO had a blocked tear duct. It worked wonders!


----------



## caro103

thanks ladies. i've hear of breast milk for sticky eyes, makes sense to try it for washing out the eye a tad too! lol

oooh ouch to the spicey eye!


----------



## Eastonm2b

I would leave it and let them blink it out themself


----------



## moomoo

Kalah said:


> moomoo said:
> 
> 
> It should come out, but when DD had something similar I was told to squirt breastmilk in her eye as it's sterile and antibiotic too x
> 
> That just gave me the most hilarious mental image of a boob being squeezed in baby's eye :rofl:Click to expand...

How about an even better mental image... Since my milk doesn't actually squirt out I had to dangle my boob above her eye and let it drip in! :rofl:


----------

